# Partage de fichier iCloud



## defrance_a (5 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Les liens publics générés par iCloud pour partager des fichiers ne fonctionnent plus, il faut maintenant impérativement un identifiant iCloud pour y accéder ; s'agit-il d'un bug ou d'une nouvelle restriction ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Je remonte ce fil sans réponse, car j'ai le même souci. J'ai testé 2 fonctions :

la fonction collaborative de Pages
le partage d'un dossier iCloud Drive

Dans les 2 cas, mon correspondant doit avoir un identifiant Apple. Autant dire que ça limite sévèrement les possibilités... Bizarrement, je ne trouve rien sur internet, j'obtiens surtout des résultats pour le "partage familial", fonction qui n'a rien à voir.
Je ne pense pas que cela soit un "bug", mais une limitation, hélas habituelle chez Apple.

PS : J'ai trouvé la réponse dans l'aide Apple :





L'ajout de cette fonction en grande pompe est en fait un non-événement, car elle ne change pas la politique habituelle d'Apple, qui consiste à proposer un écosystème fermé. Donc, c'est bien pour la famille si tout le monde est équipé Apple. Au-delà, c'est inutilisable pour les vrais échanges et le travail. Voilà comment Apple s'évince elle-même du monde pro...


----------



## MrTom (13 Janvier 2022)

Hello,

Je partage régulièrement des fichiers individuellement et je n’ai pas de problème. Je n’ai pas essayé avec des dossiers par contre.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Janvier 2022)

Nous n'évoquions pas un problème, mais une restriction.
Pour vérifier et après la demande de defrance_a, j'ai testé moi-même (Big Sur) : le destinataire se voit demander un identifiant Apple, ou d'en créer un s'il en a pas. Avouons que c'est castrateur, quand on connait la souplesse du partage chez d'autres fournisseurs de services cloud.


----------

